# Pebbly Beach Yuragir NP 16-17 Feb



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I will be stopping here for two nights on the way to SWR. I found this spot on a map and like the look of the rocks around the headland. Should make for an easy launch at the sthn end of the beach in a SE or E swell. Campsites are on the beach about the middle of the bay. Just south of the headland is station creek which looks as though it should hold some fish. Red Rock is just further south again. Would locals have any advice for me about this spot?


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday Paulo

Mate missed you by one week. I'll be at Kiola (just north of Pebbly) from 24th for 4 days.

Butts...


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

A totally awesome place, Paulo!
When I was there last, about 8 years ago, you could only get to pebbly beach by 4WD along the beach, and then only if Station Creek wasn't too deep. But it appears from your Google earth picture that there is a road from the north. Hmmm!

We used to camp at Station Creek rest area and walk to the ocean, a very long walk, from there. Once I took a kayak and put it into the creek in the Northern side of the rest area and paddled downstream to the mouth. It was a little too shallow at times.

In terms of fishability - now is the time so get into it. It's fairly well protected from southerlies in that little bay. And yep, it's not called pebbly beach for nothing - pebbles everywhere.

Matt


----------

